#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-08-22
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> Morning Randy, were's JonathanD ?
<rmg51> sleeping?
<InHisName> Doesn't he go out for early runs in neighborhood ?
<rmg51> not before he say morning here
<rmg51> no doubt he'll come up with some lame excuse :-D
<InHisName> a lame leg ?
<InHisName> couldn't walk from bed to computer, now that's a REALLY lame leg.
<rmg51> breakfast time
<InHisName> wake up for family, later
<JonathanD> I slept in.
<JonathanD> I'm on vacation.
<JonathanD> Good morning :P
<rmg51> JonathanD: your the one that is supposed to be the first to say morning in this channel ;-)
<JonathanD> rmg51: someone else gets that job this week :P
<rmg51> I guess that's me :P
<JonathanD> rmg51: and sometimes I do run first. Depends on when I get up :p
<rmg51> I'm "running" off to work :-/
<InHisName> Randy runs ?
<teddy-dbear> morning
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<SamuraiAlba> Not a radeon 6670 in lappy... 6770.  But the BIOS initializes the Intel HD 3000 first >.<
<mikedep333> ahh, yes, the nvidia "optimus switchable graphics"
<mikedep333> on windows, people can't get their graphics driver directly from nvidia.com
<SamuraiAlba> This is AMD/ATI, tho
<mikedep333> they are once again at the mercy of dell/toshiba/acer/etc for graphics driver updates
<mikedep333> oh
<mikedep333> my bad
<SamuraiAlba> If I install the latest Catalyst drivers myself, when I reboot, Ubuntu says "no screens found"
<SamuraiAlba> and I'm at a command prompt
 * SamuraiAlba sighs
<SamuraiAlba> I CAN install the closed driver via the little card icon when I first install, and that runs fine, but I need the latest for AMD APP SDK :P
<mikedep333> SamuraiAlba, I noticed this in the windows release notes
<mikedep333> http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/AMDCatalyst118ReleaseNotes.aspx
<mikedep333> The following notebooks are not compatible with this release:...
<mikedep333> Switchable Graphics enabled notebooks using Intel® chipsets.
<SamuraiAlba> DOH!
<SamuraiAlba> ok.  Reinstalling Ubuntu via WUBI, again
<mikedep333> http://www2.ati.com/relnotes/Catalyst_11.8_Linux_Installer.pdf
<SamuraiAlba> I get so frustrated trying to fix X....
<mikedep333> those are the linux release notes
<mikedep333> SamuraiAlba, what catalyst driver are you using?
<mikedep333> the one bundled with natty?
<mikedep333> because that's from march or april or whatever
<mikedep333> SamuraiAlba, also
<mikedep333> have you tried unloading intel's competing kernel module(s)?
<SamuraiAlba> bundled, initially
<SamuraiAlba> and havent tried that
<mikedep333> I know it accesses linux's shared ones
<mikedep333> eg, dri
<mikedep333> also
<SamuraiAlba> just gonna stick with bundled
<mikedep333> google is your friend :)
<SamuraiAlba> and then try to get the app SDK symlinks done LOL
<SamuraiAlba> then.. Pyrit_OpenCL
<mikedep333> SamuraiAlba, I would definitely using the august release (catalyst 11.8)
<mikedep333> *definitely suggest using
<SamuraiAlba> my google fu is weak.  Muay Thai on the other hand? :)
<mikedep333> http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/
<mikedep333> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTI3MQ
<mikedep333> http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ie=UTF-8&ion=1&nord=1#sclient=psy&hl=en&nord=1&site=webhp&source=hp&q=amd%20intel%20switchable%20graphics%20linux&pbx=1&oq=&aq=&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&fp=6e03ab0a8e706d4b&ion=1&ion=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.&fp=6e03ab0a8e706d4b&biw=1264&bih=581&ion=1
<SamuraiAlba> :) thankies
<mikedep333> np
 * SamuraiAlba cracks open his Velanzano Jersey Devil Forte' just to get ready
<mikedep333> Samurai must learn google fu to defeat their opponents!
<SamuraiAlba> I prefer exerting about 11k newtons of force with a knee to the sternum...
 * SamuraiAlba giggles
<mikedep333> lol
<SamuraiAlba> actually, not really, but I can joke :)
 * SamuraiAlba has to do more khan academy courses before college...
<mikedep333> I don't think Samurai are THAT powerful
<mikedep333> ahh, yes, the khan academy
<SamuraiAlba> Muay Thai Chaiya...
<SamuraiAlba> ;)
<mikedep333> by the time I heard of the Khan academy, I was in college
<mikedep333> I graduated in december
<SamuraiAlba> gratz!  What was your major :)
<SamuraiAlba> ?
<mikedep333> Information Sciences & Technology
<SamuraiAlba> I'm going network maagement/cyber security at Cumberland County College
<mikedep333> http://ist.psu.edu/
<SamuraiAlba> *management
<mikedep333> yeah, I had multiple internships in network administration
<mikedep333> I went to La Salle College High School where I had my 1st one
<SamuraiAlba> Internsip, indentured servitude... same thing LOL
<SamuraiAlba> *Internship
<mikedep333> SamuraiAlba, not when it's FUN!
<mikedep333> just as I enjoy fixing people's computers
<mikedep333> I find it fun.
<SamuraiAlba> Fun is cursing the devil besotted end user and changing their pasword to die-die-die...
<mikedep333> lol
<mikedep333> or as a network admin
<SamuraiAlba> I need more space!
<mikedep333> setting it so they have to change their password EVERY SINGLE DAY
<SamuraiAlba> *deltes users files*
<SamuraiAlba> *Deletes
<SamuraiAlba> hands shaking
<SamuraiAlba> waiting for sugar to get back up
<mikedep333> woah
<mikedep333> ist.psu.edu redid their website
<mikedep333> http://www.psu.edu/ did not
<mikedep333> although they may have made the characters larger or something
<mikedep333> ie, it is now optimized for 1024px wide screens rather than 800px wide screens
<mikedep333> well I gotta leave the #touchpad #touchdroid & #webos-internals channels
<mikedep333> they're just madness
<mikedep333> #touchdroid was supposed to be a developers only channel for porting android to the touchpad
<mikedep333> instead everyone chats about everything in there now
<SamuraiAlba> aye
<SamuraiAlba> I was thinking of getting an HP for $149 (32gb)
<SamuraiAlba> decide the 1k laptop is better LOL
<SamuraiAlba> *decided
<mikedep333> SamuraiAlba, why not get a $850 laptop & a $150 touchpad?
<mikedep333> If all my orders go through, I will have either a $150 + tax touchpad or a $100 + tax & shipping touchpad to sell
<mikedep333> for what I paid
<SamuraiAlba> Core i7 2.0Ghz (up to 2.93), 6 GB ram, Intel HD 3000 & Radeon 6770 graphics, 750 gb HD, 2 USB 3, 2 USB 2, HDMI, gig E, VGA, beats audio, 15.?" screen, Blu ray, fingerprint scanner, 974.99 with a 50 rebate on top
<SamuraiAlba> :)
<SamuraiAlba> Discover Black Card... *sigh*  blew over 3500 on it in a week
<mikedep333> nice
<mikedep333> lol
<SamuraiAlba> they botched my financial aid, and I had to pay up front and get a check later.
<mikedep333> I don't advise people spend money they don't have on luxuries.
<mikedep333> I pay off my CC in full every month.
<SamuraiAlba> well, wasnt gonna wait till Jan for college.  Wanna get it done
<mikedep333> ok
<mikedep333> anyway, I gotta get to work
<mikedep333> ttyl
<SamuraiAlba> I like my class list, except for western civ and sociology being required... :(
<SamuraiAlba> have fun :)
<mikedep333> thx
<SamuraiAlba> yw
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<InHisName> No bacon in a potato, sammy
<TheEvilPhoenix> *yawns*
<InHisName> When something evil yawns - it REALLY is boring
<waltman> NO *wonder* this channel was so quiet!
<waltman> http://blog.ubuntu-women.org/2011/08/new-2011-2012-ubuntu-women-leadership-team-announced/ # not sure if I should be offering pleia2 my contratulations or sympathy :)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> thanks, it's all good
<waltman> Yay!
<pleia2> I was joking the other day - I was the only incumbent running so I am either power hungry or like a really horrible job (same goes for ubuntu california actually)
<pleia2> because, you know, ubuntu women leadership is a stepping stone for president of the world!
<waltman> or princess of Alderan :)
<jedijf> congrats pleia2, i guess tiaras are out ofthe question?
<pleia2> I'll take one
<waltman> pink, of course.
<jedijf> sweet, you should definitely get one this upcoming halloween season; that's when I got my crown last year
<pleia2> actually, one of the other UW leaders got me this after the UDS in Orlando I couldn't attend last year: https://picasaweb.google.com/114018915395046539523/7131103#5629025371640892882
<pleia2> (not the android, the hat, the android is just being silly)
<pleia2> ((maybe I was being silly))
<jedijf> this year i am adding a robe, maybe kadafi's will be on ebay
<pleia2> make sure to take note of the return address
<MutantTurkey> o/
<waltman> I had brunch with a friend yesterday, and he said that one reason he doesn't trust google/g+ is that every time he gets a facebook notification, it ends up in his gmail spam folder.
<MutantTurkey> waltman: I mean I don't trust G+ but that's not why...
<MutantTurkey> thats probably because he marked it as spam accidentally.
<MutantTurkey> and who the heck ever reads the facebook notification emails anyways?
<waltman> Anyone else have that happen? It seems unlikely that Google would be keep doing it intentionally.
<waltman> umm, I do.
<MutantTurkey> really?
<MutantTurkey> waltman: don't you just check facebook?
<waltman> I find it easier to check the folder in mutt than go to facebook.
<waltman> I mean, I check both, of course, depending on what I happen to be doing.
<MutantTurkey> what seems to be te likely situtation is that he marked it as spam and then enver un marked it.
<MutantTurkey> of course. I have never used the emails personally.
<waltman> He said he's had like 50 messages from facebook end up marked as spam.
<MutantTurkey> because google has a smart filter. if you tag one, then they all get tagged.
<MutantTurkey> all your 'friend' needs to do is "mark as not spam"
<MutantTurkey> either way. don't trust google.
<MutantTurkey> That being said, I use every single one of their services.
<jedijf> lol
<jedijf> yesterday i said i don't like tablet format, today i buy one on woot . i know the feeling
<waltman> That's what I told him to do. It seems unlikely that after marking 50 as "not spam", it would keep doing it. So I'm guessing he's doing something wrong.
<MutantTurkey> most likely
<jedijf> waltman: un friend him; not worthy
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: yeah. I am convinced against tablets and touch screens at home. on the go they are great.
<jedijf> unless that was his ice cream car
<MutantTurkey> I just don't like that everyone is pushing it.
<MutantTurkey> I am itching to try out ubuntu though, but I cant seem to make a usb drive of it
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: waht?!
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: livecd should still have usb creator built in; even an arch user can do it
<MutantTurkey> I don't have a cd drive...
<MutantTurkey> :|
<jedijf> fail
<jedijf> usb to ide/sata cable
<MutantTurkey> blech
<jedijf> come to sfd and i'll give you one
<MutantTurkey> sure
<MutantTurkey> I am getting increasingly pissy at ubuntu. they are practically not even in the FOSS ecosystem except to rape it for its goods.
<jedijf> plus, i think pacs owes you a usb drive
<MutantTurkey> ex. they make unity. then they don't publish it for everyone on other distros.
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: be careful what you ask for
<MutantTurkey> you just might get it
<jedijf> let them refine it, before they give it to others; getting enough grief from their own people
<MutantTurkey> I know
<MutantTurkey> I don't even want to talk about gnome3... what a disaster.
<jedijf> for me, it's a push, unity and gnome3; i have gnome3 on my arch box
<MutantTurkey> each new release of every DE is reduced and reduced option.
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: I can't seem to get gnome3 to do what I want.
<MutantTurkey> there are literally no options.
<jedijf> i don't really /use/ it, but it's there; mostly ssh into the box anyway
<MutantTurkey> I am working on Xfce mostly these days, just because it's as gnome2.6 asI can get it.
<MutantTurkey> ssh++
<MutantTurkey> also they are making ubuntu steadily harder for the power user.
<jedijf> that's the best thing about these changes; people are finally trying/adopting alternate wm/de's
<MutantTurkey> I know.
<MutantTurkey> hopefully my one project takes off
<pleia2> facebook emails don't go to my gmail spam box, maybe said friend accidentally marked one as spam once and it goes along with it now?
<MutantTurkey> I have been working for some time on TDE
<MutantTurkey> It's a awesome desktop.
<MutantTurkey> with our next release we are hoping to jump our user count
<pleia2> g+ sends too much email by default though, it's pretty obnoxious
<MutantTurkey> pleia2: yes, I had to disable all my G+ emails. and buzz as well (though buzz basically failed)
<pleia2> the app is noisy too "alert every time someone replies to a huddle" .. uh no, a huddle is like a chat room
<waltman> I'm just going to stick with windowmaker until this whole gnome/unity mess shakes itself out :)
<MutantTurkey> waltman: windowmaker indeed.
<MutantTurkey> actually jwm I used and loved for a long time. People underestimate it.
<MutantTurkey> it provides a robust configuration method, and a nice panel
<MutantTurkey> isn't it great when your boss tells you that there is a meeting at 2PM sharp, then doesn't show up. and apparently told us to meet in the wrong room where a much more serious meeting was taking place.
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol
<waltman> Maybe he showed up at the *right* room.
<waltman> ...and is wondering where all you slackers are.
<MutantTurkey> waltman:there is only one conference room.
<MutantTurkey> and it was reserved by some big head doodz
<waltman> How could he tell you the wrong room if there's only *one* room?
<MutantTurkey> waltman: because he wasnt there!
<MutantTurkey> and his office was empty
<waltman> Did you check the men's room? :)
<MutantTurkey> OH BOY.
<MutantTurkey> acually just got a call
<MutantTurkey> off I go!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-08-23
<rmg51> morning
<InHisName> JonathanD sure is getting slow lately, rmg51
<InHisName> Good morning to you too
<rmg51> I know
<rmg51> I have to take over his job of being the first to say morning :-/
<InHisName> Oh shuch a tough job that is
<rmg51> it is
<rmg51> you have to know just when to say morning
<rmg51> not too early not too late :-D
<JonathanD> Morning :)
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<waltman> *yawn*
<teddy-dbear> morning
<JonathanD> back
<teddy-dbear> front
<InHisName> left side
<SamuraiAlba> good bacons to all!
<waltman> mmm, bacons
<InHisName> where 'da eggs ?
<jedijf> earthquake
<rmg51> I felt it too :-D
<ssweeny> same here
<ssweeny> my house is really old so i thought for a second it was finally collapsing
<rmg51> all the way out in Pittsburgh?
<pleia2> I am jealous, biggest one here since moving here was 4.3
<ssweeny> 5.8 baby!
<rmg51> ABC News reports it was a shallow, 5.8 mag earthquake that struck 9 miles outside Mineral, Virginia.
<jedijf> where's chinnodog?
<rmg51> hiding under his bed?
<pleia2> he doesn't do irc anymore
<pleia2> bein' emo
<InHisName> Wow it was a 5.8?   I knew it was bigger than the one 10 years ago, I thought that was a 3 or such.
<InHisName> Dishes rattled and I could hear nails popping upstairs like someone walking around does.
<InHisName> 10x that might actually do damage
<rhpot1991> felt it in harrisburg too
<JonathanD> Didn't feel anything here.
<JonathanD> But I was probably in the car.
<SamuraiAlba> 6.2 richter according to several reports.  followin news feed in WoW on Stormreaver-US-PVP
<rhpot1991> JonathanD: ya some people at work didn't feel it, mostly people who were sitting at their desks
<rhpot1991> I thought someone was messing with me cause I had my headphones on and my desk was randomly shaking
<pleia2> during the 4.3 here it just felt bouncy, then I ran to the window to look outside (not sure what I expected to see), then came back and watched twitter, more interesting
 * jthan is raging
<jthan> ChinnoDog is no longer going to IRC?
<MutantTurkey> #ubuntu-us-pa o/
<rmg51> o/
<MutantTurkey> trying to figure out irssi in one window mode
<MutantTurkey> I find it a bit annoying to switch around to them all, apparently you can feed them into one.
<MutantTurkey> with a bit of messing around I have that.
<MutantTurkey> but I've yet to figure out how to switch which channel i am talking to in my buffer.
<jedijf> @later tell mutantturkey <esc> #
<jedijf> until you get to pleia2 JonathanD #'s
<rmg51> no bot silly
<JonathanD> heh :)
<MutantTurkey> ah very nice
<MutantTurkey> jedijf has show me the dark side of the force.
<MutantTurkey> rather irssi.
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: indeeeeeeeeed
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: it stops working well when you have over 20 windows. Then you need alternate means.
<MutantTurkey> except I have been on a mac all week and keep hitting my alt key.
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: True.
<MutantTurkey> so I kept hitting alt-x which closes my window...
<JonathanD> Theres a script somewhere that maps /1-/something to /win 1 -/win something
<JonathanD> But I can never find it.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-08-24
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> Morning Randy, good job, you're consistent
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> :-D
<rmg51> breakfast time
<JonathanD> time for a nice long walk.
<rmg51> time for work :P
<teddy-dbear> morning
<jedijf> morning
<x_hochiBisjeK> ZzZ
<knightzero> Morning all!
<InHisName> Mornin' knightzero
<InHisName> sleep tight, x_hochiBisjeK
<x_hochiBisjeK> ?
<MutantTu1key> and now I have mutt hooked up. finally taking advantage of the terminal again
<teddy-dbear> but you don;t seem to know your own nick ;-)
<MutantTu1key> D:
<MutantTu1key> that is strange.
<waltman> mutt++
<MutantTu1key> I assume it is because I am logged in from hom
<MutantTu1key> also
<MutantTu1key> waltman: definitely.
<MutantTu1key> do you use gmail?
<waltman> I sometimes bound html mail to my gmail account
<MutantTu1key> with mutt I am not sure if deleting it email works or not
<MutantTu1key> as far as i can tell it just moves it into my archives.
<waltman> Really? That's not standard behavior.
<MutantTu1key> well Google doesn't seem to concerned with standard.
<waltman> Well, mutt is presumably just talking imap. If Google thinks "delete" means "move to archive", that's not mutt's fault.
<MutantTu1key> yeah.
<waltman> But I haven't used mutt to get at gmail myself, so perhaps there's some subtlety I'm missing.
<TheEvilPhoenix> good morning
<TheEvilPhoenix> for the 40 minutes that are still morning here :P
<MutantTu1key> it still feels like 9:30
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<MutantTu1key> Good bacon your self
<MutantTu1key> why don't we all just go narwhaling around and growing beards.
<MutantTu1key> bacon KILLED THE REDDIT.
<InHisName> any wi-fi experts here ?
<MutantTu1key> I am!
<MutantTu1key> no not really but ask anyway.
<MutantTu1key> in fact I have only used wifi a handful of times.
<InHisName> I think I landed an HP touchpad with wi-fi.   I don't have any yet.  Suggestions?
<JonathanD> you don't have any what, wifi?
<MutantTu1key> yeah. you've lost me
<MutantTu1key> you have the touchpad yet?
<MutantTu1key> or you sat on one by mistake?
<InHisName> What's cheap, supports all  b,g,n etc.   Not likely to be needing upgrading for a few years.
<MutantTu1key> are you looking for a wifi card or a touchpad?
<MutantTu1key> JonathanD: are you confused as I am ?
<JonathanD> I think he wants a wifi router.
<MutantTu1key> a router.
<InHisName> Ordered HP for $163 waiting for hp to actually pack and ship it.
<JonathanD> officemax claims to have them in stock.
<JonathanD> Wonder if they still will on friday.
<MutantTu1key> Honestly as far as residential ones are all on the same level as far as I know
<JonathanD> I like linksys.
<MutantTu1key> just make sure it suppports b/g/n/
<InHisName> Access point good enough or router if just as cheap.
<MutantTu1key> I do also like linksys.
<MutantTu1key> InHisName: It doesn't really matter.
<JonathanD> turkey time.
<MutantTu1key> gobble gobble.
<JonathanD> I'm making sandwiches. Better watch out.
<MutantTu1key> BIRD OF PREY GOING OUT TO EAT
<MutantTu1key> ONLY CONCERNED WITH EATING MEAT
<MutantTu1key> BIG EYES AND CLAWS TOO
<MutantTu1key> YOU BETTER WATCH OUT
<MutantTu1key> BEFORE HE EATS YOU
<MutantTu1key> BECAUSE HE'S MUTANT TURKEY
<InHisName> Some folks like to RE-flash with dd-wrt or similar spelling.
<MutantTu1key> HE WANTS TO TURN YOU INTO HUMAN JERKY
<MutantTu1key> IF YOU DONT GET OUT HIS PATH
<MutantTu1key> IT'S LIKELY YOU WON'T COME BACK
<MutantTu1key> HIT IT!
<MutantTu1key> InHisName: if you need those extra features
<MutantTu1key> usually you don't
<InHisName> amazon has this for $28 shipped: Airlink 101 AR670W 300Mbps 802.11n Wireless LAN/Firewall 4-Port
<InHisName> and many say works faster with the dd-wrt flash upgrade
<MutantTu1key> then go for that.
<MutantTu1key> 28 bucks is dirt cheap
<InHisName> Ok, if you say it is cheap, then maybe I should think more about spending $$$$$$$$$
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-08-25
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> Morning rmg51
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> 0/
<JonathanD> whats up?
<rmg51> just reading the morning paper
<rmg51> getting ready for breakfast and work
<JonathanD> getting ready to walk
<InHisName> just walking today, JonathanD, no running ?
<JonathanD> maybe running when I get there.
<JonathanD> figure I'll walk to the track, thouh.
<JonathanD> my good running shoes are brokened.
<JonathanD> The ones I have, soles are too thin to run for long in.
<InHisName> bare footin' ?
<JonathanD> no
<SamuraiAlba> good bacon to all!
<knightzero> Good rainy morning, all!
<TheEvilPhoenix> bleh
<TheEvilPhoenix> so its rainy everywhere?
<ssweeny> we had a nice thunderstorm early this morning
<rmg51> still raining here :P
<waltman> Seems to have mostly stopped at Drexel.
<rmg51> stopped for now
<SamuraiAlba> I HAS BACONS!
<jedijf> ubuntu hour sunday cape may on the beach
<jedijf> that is a joke, please no one go there.....
<jedijf> ya never know
<rmg51> bring an umbrella
<rmg51> I don't believe anything jedijf says unless I get at least six emails about it ;-)
<n2diy> anybody ever play with gnome-voice, the speech recognition program?
<n2diy> anybody ever play with gnome-voice, the speech recognition program, I installed it with synaptic, but its not in the menus, and I can't find any files using find or locate?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-08-26
<waltman> bring your surf board!
<anduril> evening all
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<rmg51> vacation must be over
<JonathanD> Last day, actually
<JonathanD> Thought I better get back in practice.
<rmg51> now I have to decide if I want to wait for your greeting or just jump in earlier :-/
<JonathanD> hah
<rmg51> I may have to start getting up at 3a.m. :P
<InHisName> Ugggh then I have to start in with my early wake up before 2nd sleep to say morning in additon to checking woot!
<rmg51> glad to be of help :-D
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<anduril> everyone ready for irene? :)
<SamuraiEire> Aye!
<knightzero> Not at all.
<ssweeny> it's not likely to hit here, so sure
<teddy-dbear> I'm just going to hid under the covers
<SamuraiEire> jedijf, how are things going with you?
<JonathanD> I have to go to the store. Need 13 gallons of milk, 22 loaves of bread, and 20 cases of water.
<JonathanD> Just in case it rains or something.
<JonathanD> I used to work in grocery. Everyone would stock up on eggs and milk.
<JonathanD> Now I ask you, a storm is coming that probably won't do anything all that awful, but if it does, it's likely the power will go out. Why would you stock up on perishables?
<SamuraiEire> Hopefully the neighbors dog will get depositied 50 miles away, but unharmed
<SamuraiEire> just got screamed at the dog isnt even allowed outside... AFTER he tore up my trash... 5 minutes.  after.
<JonathanD> heh
<JonathanD> I saw a suggestion for the trash tearing the other day...
<SamuraiEire> I have a thread on reddit about it
<anduril> JonathanD considering philly could pretty easily see 10in of rain and 60+ mph sustained winds stocking up isnt a bad idea. on milk now...thats stupid
<pleia2> JonathanD: don't forget the eggs, can't make storm french toast without the eggs
<rhpot1991> sepaking of stocking up on crap
<rhpot1991> I wonder how terrible of an idea it is to go to wegmans for lunch
<rhpot1991> I don't want to get stuck with all the crazies stocking up on junk
<pleia2> that reminds me, wegmans helpfully updated my mailing address
<pleia2> so every month or so I get a flier from wegmans, it's so sad :)
<SamuraiEire> Wegmans IS TEH AWESOMES
<jedijf> rhpot1991: i was just out, they are crazy at all supermarkets
<waltman> FYI, the genuardis in st. david's (behind microcenter) was teh crazy
<jedijf> waltman: wow, i never noticed what was behind mc
<pleia2> it's a kinda meh genuardis
<jedijf> driver told me this morning at Walmart, they were waiting in line outside for store to open
<jedijf> millville walmart
<waltman> jedijf: the farmers market up the road was busy, but sane
<waltman> I walked out of Genuardi's because it was too crazy
<rhpot1991> jedijf: good thing I avoided it then
<waltman> genuardi's has really gone downhill, but sadly it's the only supermarket near me these days
<rhpot1991> decided to go get a burrito instead so I can get one of these awesome maine root sodas
<rhpot1991> I made the mistake of wegmans for lunch the friday before easter once, that was a bad one
<waltman> I still need to get some milk, but I'll do that later, possibly just at wawa.
<rhpot1991> waltman: start buying organic milk instead
<rhpot1991> has a much longer shelf life
<rhpot1991> then you don't need to go out for new milk every week
<waltman> yeah, if I get a 1/2 gal of milk it's sour within a weeek
<waltman> also a week
<rhpot1991> ultra_pasteurized++
<waltman> but now, lunch
<jedijf> chili's?
<waltman> jedijf: They were already leveling it when I drove by this morning.
<waltman> but Minella's looked unscathed.
<waltman> aside from losing their sunday morning overflow lot for the time being
<jedijf> guess i'll have to leave more product at minellas now
<waltman> why?
<jedijf> chilis bump
<waltman> lunch &
<SamuraiEire> jedijf, you were in Millville and didnt hop over?!?!
<SamuraiEire> also...
<SamuraiEire> SWEET.  BUTTERY.  BOLIVIAN.  NINJA.  DISCO.  JESUS.  AND THE WAFFLE PURVEYORS.
<SamuraiEire> http://www.razerzone.com/blade
<jedijf> SamuraiEire: not me, my driver
<SamuraiEire> ahhh
<SamuraiEire> replace ur driver with u
<SamuraiEire> LOL
<SamuraiEire> And Social security SUCKS
<SamuraiEire> They jsut cut me to 410 a month AND are making me pay for my OWN insurance premiums and deductibles, AFTER denying me medicaid, my losing my Supplemental Security Income, AND being denied county assistance...
<jedijf> i was near you 2 days ago, at the medical offices near the hosp on sherman, my friend owns them
<SamuraiEire> ooh
<SamuraiEire> when u next in Millville/Vineland?
<jedijf> never know
<SamuraiEire> U can bring a chicken, silver atheme' knife, and I'll draw the vev of papa Legba... and we can compile Pyrit_OpenCL
<SamuraiEire> *veve
<SamuraiEire> http://altreligion.about.com/od/symbols/ig/Vodoun-Veves/Legba.htm
<SamuraiEire> seems funny
<SamuraiEire> the more I move, the less I make, the more they cut...
<JonathanD> I always have canned fruit. We can live on that.
<waltman> JonathanD: Do you have fresh batteries for the bear light, just in case?
<pleia2> ok, so latest reports are saying it'll hit philly tomorrow night
<pleia2> so I just won't get any sleep that night :)
 * pleia2 is on call, boo @ hurricanes ruining weekends for people in california
<waltman> pleia2: It'll almost be like you're here with us! In JonathanD's basement holodeck!
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> better not flood again
<waltman> linode's set up some hurricams at world hq
<pleia2> nice
<waltman> http://jedsmith.org/hurricam/
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> I approve of hurricam
<TheEvilPhoenix> uh oh
<TheEvilPhoenix> http://www.pema.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt/community/governors_proclamations/4725
<TheEvilPhoenix> state of disaster emergency
<SamuraiEire> YAY!
<SamuraiEire> Teamspeak server RUNNING under Ubuntu!
<TheEvilPhoenix> SamuraiEire:  and you JUST got that working?
<TheEvilPhoenix> i've run teamspeak servers on ubuntu for about 8 months now :P
<SamuraiEire> was migrating a server config from Windows
<SamuraiEire> LOL
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-08-27
<JonathanD> waltman: I have fresh batts for everything.
<JonathanD> Total of 20 12VDCs down there now.
<JonathanD> above "flood stage"
<mikedep333> hello
<TheEvilPhoenix> .beep
<mikedep333> it's nice having a localized channel on freenode in an event like this
<TheEvilPhoenix> http://www.pema.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt/community/governors_proclamations/4725  <--- governor of PA declared a state of emergency.
<TheEvilPhoenix> s/emergency/disaster emergency/
<mikedep333> yeah, saw that
<mikedep333> thx anyway
<TheEvilPhoenix> yup
<TheEvilPhoenix> i am kinda biased... i hear about these proclamations before they even hit public news :P
<mikedep333> TheEvilPhoenix, what packages do you maintain?
<TheEvilPhoenix> mikedep333:  the ppa for BBot the IRC bot
<mikedep333> cool
<TheEvilPhoenix> https://launchpad.net/bbottheircbot
<mikedep333> yup. you have 1834 points!
<TheEvilPhoenix> i also own this project: https://launchpad.net/addgpg-apt
<TheEvilPhoenix> helps people who are having "NO_PUBKEY" errors from apt
<mikedep333> TheEvilPhoenix, yeah, apt is so prone to breaking from repository errors
<mikedep333> it makes me afraid to recommend ubuntu to novices
<TheEvilPhoenix> dude, RHEL is worse\
<TheEvilPhoenix> its a PITA
<TheEvilPhoenix> and its not even true linux
<mikedep333> not even true linux?
<mikedep333> how so? not free?
<TheEvilPhoenix> its Red Hat Enterprise Linux
<TheEvilPhoenix> they charge you for it
<mikedep333> yes, I know about RHEL
<mikedep333> I loaded centos 6 in vbox the other day
<mikedep333> http://gizmodo.com/5834956/governor-chris-christie-to-idiots-get-the-hell-off-the-beach
<waltman> JonathanD: I expected nothing less
<waltman> pleia2: I find this photo really disturbing
<waltman> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/6084585200/ # this one!
<sadin> hey everyone long time no see
<TheEvilPhoenix> ohaitothee
<sadin> ive been bad TheEvilPhoenix
<TheEvilPhoenix> how so?  did you get shot in the face by my shotgun?
<sadin> :( betrayed my ubuntu bretheren even after buying 25$ worth of ubuntu merch :(
<TheEvilPhoenix> if that's the case, you're a zombie, and i shall incinerate thee
<TheEvilPhoenix> ah
<TheEvilPhoenix> well then i have no mercy towards you
<sadin> im using archlinux on my laptop
<TheEvilPhoenix> TRAITOR!
<TheEvilPhoenix> YOU SHALL BE BURNED!
<sadin> shall i be hung for that D:
<sadin> WORSE :(
<TheEvilPhoenix> hung, burned, shot, incinerated, decompiled, then obfuscated
<sadin> lulz nah still got ubuntu on my desktop :D
<sadin> duel botting on my laptop :P
<sadin> booting*
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> read the list of punishments relating to being traitorous
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> especially decompiled
<sadin> lol
<sadin> :O
<sadin> am i gonna be derezzed (heh tron joke)
<TheEvilPhoenix> nope, just decompiled
<TheEvilPhoenix> then obfuscated
<TheEvilPhoenix> and then the obfuscated code will be recompiled, and you'll be a different entity :P
<sadin> oh noeh!
<sadin> well i at least be better looking :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> and if you can't tell, i'm pretty drunk today... :P
<sadin> lol :P im 16 and refuse to drink D:
<TheEvilPhoenix> well not unless the recompilation is a recompilation to a homeless due :P
<sadin> NOOOOOO
<TheEvilPhoenix> s/to/into/
<TheEvilPhoenix> thankfully i dont dictate the terms of the recompile
<sadin> compile me from source and make me ready to install :D
<sadin> (weird)
<TheEvilPhoenix> that depends
<TheEvilPhoenix> are you licensed under the GPL?
<sadin> YUS :O its my favorite
<TheEvilPhoenix> which version?
<TheEvilPhoenix> version 1?
<sadin> i dunno D:
<sadin> which version
<sadin> D:
<InHisName> EARLY good morning to all
<IdleOne> saying good morning before 4AM does not count
<IdleOne> Good morning :)
<rmg51> morning IdleOne
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> howdy.
<rmg51> I'm off to do my "storm" shopping :-D
<rmg51> lotsa milk and eggs and extra bread
<rmg51> and Teddy wants cookies
<rmg51> lotsa cookies :-D
<JonathanD> fun.
<rmg51> always
<JonathanD> Get at least 5 gallons of milk.
<JonathanD> You'll need 5 gallons. No less.
<rmg51> maybe 6
<JonathanD> Possibly.
<rmg51> Teddy will need something to wash all those cookies down
<JonathanD> I bought cases of water, and beans.
<JonathanD> I'll probably get some hot dogs and rolls today.
<JonathanD> For a good ol hurricane bbq.
<rmg51> don't tell Teddy
<rmg51> he'll want to come
<JonathanD> you're welcome to come. I hear it might be rainy, though.
<JonathanD> I should announce a geeknic on sunday and see what kind of responses I get :p
<rmg51> JonathanD:  will this be a bring your own personal flotation device geeknic? ;-)
<InHisName> byofd geeknic.   Sorry building a barricade across the driveway to reduce water intrusion from flooded street.  Will need to repair it a lot all Sunday until the street empties down.
<InHisName> If I don't loose power, I could type in snide remarks every couple of hours for you geeknic'ers that are connected.
 * waltman just had a nice pre-death storm brunch with some tasty peppered bacon I picked up at the farmers market yesterday
<sadin> morning guys :D
<TheEvilPhoenix> bleh
<TheEvilPhoenix> this morning is bad
<TheEvilPhoenix> >.>
<TheEvilPhoenix> waltman:  damn you, i wanted bacon today... but alas there is none >.>
<waltman> TheEvilPhoenix: It's crazy wide bacon, too. 3 slices filled my frying pan!
<TheEvilPhoenix> i hear ya
<TheEvilPhoenix> still
<TheEvilPhoenix> i'd rather be eating huge bacon than no bacon
<waltman> I just didn't think I'd be able to ride out the storm without bacon.
<TheEvilPhoenix> hehe
<TheEvilPhoenix> where in PA are ya?  i'm in harrisburg, so depending on your location, storm may/may not hit here :/
<waltman> I'm just west of Philly.
<TheEvilPhoenix> ah
<TheEvilPhoenix> then said storm may have hit here already
<TheEvilPhoenix> or missed entirely
<TheEvilPhoenix> part of PA is under an emergency state
<TheEvilPhoenix> s/emergency/disaster emergency/
<TheEvilPhoenix> <TheEvilPhoenix> [08/26/11 21:13:15] http://www.pema.state.pa.us/portal/server.pt/community/governors_proclamations/4725  <--- governor of PA declared a state of disaster emergency.
<waltman> No, it's still working its way up the coast. The main part of the storm isn't supposed to hit us until late tonight.
<TheEvilPhoenix> ugh
<TheEvilPhoenix> even here in harrisburg...
<TheEvilPhoenix> there's disaster preparedness going on
<waltman> I live in a big solid old apartment building on top of a hill. Winds might be an issue, but flooding won't be.
<TheEvilPhoenix> heh
<TheEvilPhoenix> i'm on a first floor apartment nearby  penn state harrisburg campus...
<TheEvilPhoenix> its on a hill, but flooding might be an issue
<TheEvilPhoenix> i already went to the hardware store, bought a crap ton of weather striping and huge boards
<TheEvilPhoenix> as well as stopped by a friend's and picked up my radio scanner
<TheEvilPhoenix> so i can listen in on police ;)
<TheEvilPhoenix> not to mention PEMA and FEMA
<waltman> HBG looked reasonably safe on the last storm tracker I saw.
<waltman> It looks like it's hugging the coast. Let it slam into NYC and NE instead of Philly. :)
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol
<TheEvilPhoenix> well, reasonably safe != entirely safe
<TheEvilPhoenix> we're supposed to get hit with the outer edge of stuff
<waltman> My uncle's riding it out at his place outside of Rehoboth.
<TheEvilPhoenix> that's not going to be easy :P
<waltman> No, but they're inland enough that they weren't in the mandatory evacuation zone.
<sadin> im about 5min from limerick nucelear plant :P
<sadin> i had to put all out stuff in our garage in case it blows away
<MutantTurkey> rain rain rain rain
<MutantTurkey> I am prepared
<MutantTurkey> but should I call out of work?
<TheEvilPhoenix> heh
<TheEvilPhoenix> well thankfully over here...
<TheEvilPhoenix> i had to get furniture delivered
<TheEvilPhoenix> it arrived yesterday
<TheEvilPhoenix> hence all the weatherstripping for all the windows, doors, cracks, etc. on this apartment
<TheEvilPhoenix> not to mention the wooden boards :P
<InHisName> TheEvilPhoenix: izzat so's ur new furniture stays new ?
<TheEvilPhoenix> well
<TheEvilPhoenix> sorta
<TheEvilPhoenix> and so it doesnt get damaged by high winds
<MutantTurkey> wow gnome3 really is hard to work with
<MutantTurkey> I can't seem to do anything without 5 or 6 clicks.
<MutantTurkey> does anyone know how to change the theme?
<TheEvilPhoenix> MutantTurkey:  its not supported yet on ubuntu
<TheEvilPhoenix> dont people read?
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<MutantTurkey> I don't use ubuntu...
<MutantTurkey> don't people ever read?
<TheEvilPhoenix> then you are a blasphemer :P
<MutantTurkey> howso?
<MutantTurkey> its good ubuntu isn't using gnome3 because it's terrible.
<MutantTurkey> I am hankering to try out Unity though
<TheEvilPhoenix> i heard though that gnome3 is shipping with ubuntu 11.10
<TheEvilPhoenix> but that's only rumor
<MutantTurkey> well I assume ubuntu will do the regular, ubuntu-izing of it.
<waltman> Hands will be held. Kumbaya will be sung.
<sadin> MutantTurkeyi have gnome3 on archlinux it sucks
<sadin> You change the themes by editing the gnomeshell file
<sadin> its a .css file so webdesign knowledge comes in handy :)
<waltman> That sounds very unubuntu
<sadin> i use ubuntu waltman dont worry
<sadin> i have it running on 3/4 of my computers...
<MutantTurkey> :P
<MutantTurkey> sadin: archlinux is the best distro evar
<MutantTurkey> you know why? because gnome3 on archlinux isn't some prissy fixed up version that ubuntu gets, it's actually what gnome3 is.
<MutantTurkey> we are straight upstream, all we get is what the gnome3 gives us.
<MutantTurkey> their product stinks without major distro hacks
<MutantTurkey> </js>
<sadin> Mutantturkey you use arch too
<sadin> ?
<MutantTurkey> I only use arch...
<MutantTurkey> I haven't used ubuntu since like 7.10
<sadin> i only have it on my latop my 3 other desktops are running 11.04 or 10.10 ubuntu
<MutantTurkey> somewhere around there right jedijf? maybe it was 8.10
<MutantTurkey> I like alot of gnome3 things, but I hate what they took out
<MutantTurkey> the things they added should have been piled ontop of the gnome2 experience. they got rid of too much goodness.
<sadin> gnome3 isnt good in my opinion i use WMFS on ubunt and arch
<MutantTurkey> i use scrotwm
<MutantTurkey> and Trinity whenever I get it to compile.
<MutantTurkey> scrotwm is awesome, but I can't increase or decrease the non-master windows
<MutantTurkey> if master is vertical, I can't vertically adjust 2 non-master windows
<MutantTurkey> but Trinity is my favorite by far.
 * waltman confesses he runs debian, not ubuntu :)
<MutantTurkey> waltman: :P
<MutantTurkey> A while back I wrote a tabbed virtual terminal emulator
<MutantTurkey> but next what I want to do is create a server based one.
<MutantTurkey> so you launch the server, and whenever you execute the command, instead of launching another process it signals the server and creates a new window
<MutantTurkey> the server would just run in the background all day
<MutantTurkey> very small footprint already
<MutantTurkey> I just need to work out how to do that, (probably dbus) and then handling errors from termials (if one breaks, they all do)
<MutantTurkey> eh?
<sadin> waltman thats ok because it still uses classic gnome
<sadin> i dont judge
<sadin> :)
<MutantTurkey> classic gnome = deprecated.
<MutantTurkey> it will suffer bitrot.
<sadin> classic gnome = better then gnome3 :)
<MutantTurkey> for now.
<MutantTurkey> Trinity is the best <3
<MutantTurkey> everything good about kde3, up to date and with new features
<sadin> http://wmfs.info
<sadin> tiling window manager for the win with endless minimalism :)
<waltman> sadin: I don't even use gnome. I'm still on windowmaker. :)
<sadin> waltman lol :D
<waltman> I've played with xfce a few times
<MutantTurkey> wmfs is okay
<MutantTurkey> it's not that minimal...
<MutantTurkey> dwm is my favorite to be honest, and scrotwm is my perfect combination of dwm and configuration
<waltman> I liked a lot of xfce, but I couldn't find anything to replace the dockapps I run.
<MutantTurkey> xfce4.8 = gnome2.6 with less features.
<waltman> someone actually wrote something to run dockapps on xfce, but it's kind of sucky.
<MutantTurkey> yeah :|
<MutantTurkey> http://trinitydesktop.org
<MutantTurkey> packages availabe for debian + ubuntu
<MutantTurkey> I am supposed to be in charge of getting arch packages built... but meh.
<InHisName> Did everyone run off to build blockades or empty out basements or something ?
<sadin> MutantTurkey xfce is also twice as flexible for artistic customization and super fast because it uses openbox
<sadin> im a linux custimizer so i love xfce4 and wmfs and that stuff
<waltman> I hate customizing. Just give me an environment that'll run xterms and a web browser and otherwise stay out of my way :)
<InHisName1> other than u 2, everyone else must be customizing basements or blockades and too busy to type.
<sadin> waltman but for alot of people its an art :)
<sadin> and linux does custimization the best :D
<waltman> I actually just tried firing up xfce again. It seemed to have forgotten all my custimizations.
<waltman> back on wmaker :)
<waltman> or at least the crappy dockapp thingy did.
<sadin> lol waltman try wmfs its great for getting work done i love tiling WMs
<sadin> i used to use the gnome-terminal
<sadin> now i use rxvt-unicode terminal emulator
<sadin> cause its awesome :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-08-28
<sadin__> hows everyone doing with the storm?
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> well
<rmg51> you done now?
<JonathanD> maybe
<JonathanD> water in the basement :/
<HowdyDoody> Just a little 1/2" covering the floor.  Nuttin' like floyd.  1.5'  6 hours no power pounding rain.
<HowdyDoody> This one was REAL nice to us here.   Heavy rain around midnight and around 3-4 ish.  Light otherwise and pumps caught up just fine.  NO power outages for us.
<HowdyDoody> Oh, yes, good morning.
<sadin__> i dont have a basement :D
<HowdyDoody> Lucky you, sadin__ now no clean up from water soaking in.
<Traveler> Hi guys, seems like good time to re-build a couple systems. [InHisName]
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-08-20
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> No kids this week. Sleepin time.
<rmg51> no kids anytime. not enough time to sleep :-/
<JonathanD> heh :)
<rmg51> breakfast time
<Irishmanluke> I downloaded portal 2 yeaterday and I just realized I could be playing it right now on the train
<ChinnoDog> I like Portal[12]
<ChinnoDog> om nom donut
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog, both of those things are good and true
<JonathanD> jedijf: can you add some details to the SFD wiki page? Or give me an alternate location to link to?
<JonathanD> jedijf: I'd like to include a mention in the survey email I'm about to send, but theres no location/time/date on the page.
<JonathanD> http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2012/USA/PA/Philadelphia/PACS is what I'm looking at.
<rmg51> http://pacsnet.org/
<rmg51> JonathanD: ^^
<JonathanD> good enough, thanks :)
<JonathanD> http://openetherpad.org/fossconthanksforcoming full email.
<andrew> I love getting invited to a past event
<JonathanD> Sorry about that.
<ChinnoDog> Get in your time machine andrew
<JonathanD> Thats how wepay sends them. I just send in a bug report in hopes that they fix it.
<ChinnoDog> My time machine is broken. I need a ride into the past to buy pudding pops when they still tasted good.
<pleia2> did they change or you?
<ChinnoDog> I am pretty sure they did. When they finally came back into existance a couple years ago they were made by someone else... popsicle? They are not the same though.
<pleia2> ah
<ChinnoDog> I should just make my own pudding pops. They would taste better and save fuel on the time machine.
<jedijf> i want to try the blue bunny red velvet ice cream
<ChinnoDog> yum
<ChinnoDog> This channel makes me fat
<rmg51> jedijf: I'll be around all night tonight and tomorrow
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-08-21
<jedijf> rmg51: tomorrow
<rmg51> k
<teddy-dbear> I can't wait ;-)
<jedijf> rye bread or anything?
<jedijf> i'll be sampling soup bowls
<rmg51> we're good
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> morning
<JonathanD> hey InHisName
<InHisName> Where's sammy albi at today.  Woot.com is having a wootoff and bacon celebrations
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<teddy-dbear> stupid kernel update :P
<waltman> teddy-dbear: Yeah, I had to reboot my Debian Testing box yesterday. Box had been up for 41 days.
<waltman> It's a bother.
<teddy-dbear> it resets my music database :P
<teddy-dbear> RhythmBox doesn't remember what it played after it's shut down
<waltman> That's ... bad
<waltman> Like VLC not remembering bookmarks when you stop it. I mean, that's pretty much the entire point of setting bookmarks.
<rmg51> that way you get to hear the same song twice in one day :-D
<ChinnoDog> free ice cream at work \o/
<pleia2> no cloudflare for the jam :( they only do weekday events
<pleia2> doh, wrong channel
<rmg51> jedijf: I'm home
<jedijf> rmg51: k
<jedijf> rmg51: out front
<rmg51> right down
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-08-22
<InHisName> Good 'ol sammy albi still not checking in yet ?
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> grrr
<waltman> Morning.
<JonathanD> hi waltman
<waltman> Yo.
<rmg51> one more time
<rmg51> stupid kernel update
 * waltman wonders what possessed him to schedule this morning's doctor's appointment at 8:30.
<ChinnoDog> morning peeps
<rmg51> o/
<waltman> *yawn*
 * ChinnoDog waves a large trout around in waltman's general direction
 * waltman sniffs
<rmg51> beep beep
<doop> lol
<ChinnoDog> hi Dossy
<ChinnoDog> err
<ChinnoDog> doop
<ChinnoDog> except doop is not here now
 * ChinnoDog fail
 * ChinnoDog drops a pin
 * jedijf heard it
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<ChinnoDog> doesn't seem to have done much
<ChinnoDog> Maybe the sound of a mouse would help
 * ChinnoDog sticks the pin into a mouse
 * pleia2 rescues mouse and sticks pin in ChinnoDog 
<ChinnoDog> ouch
<ChinnoDog> I hope there aren't any diseases that can be passed from mice.
 * ChinnoDog gets bubonic plague
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-08-23
 * InHisName Yawn at contanimated pin sticking incident
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> morning
<ChinnoDog> I wish I had some bacon
<ChinnoDog> Uncured applewood bacon from Trader Joe's was so awesome.
<ssweeny> mmm bacon
<InHisName> did you guys check out the bacon wootoff on woot 2 days ago ?
<InHisName> they had honey encrusted bacon, bacon lollipops, and more
<ChinnoDog> bacon lollipops... ugh
<JonathanD> bacon encrusted bacon?
<ChinnoDog> My sshd just failed and then restarted
<ChinnoDog> :-\
<ChinnoDog> I couldn't get back in for about 30 seconds
<ChinnoDog> Aug 23 13:17:11 spork sshd[576]: error: fork: Cannot allocate memory
<ChinnoDog> I was trying to upload a plugin through wordpress at the time. I guess my web site ate all my memory?
<ChinnoDog> Yup. php-fpm did it.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-08-24
<InHisName> evening to any awake
<rmg51> what about those of us who are asleep?
<InHisName> for all but you, rmg51, just continue to be asleep and do not respond before waking.
<rmg51> k
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> nice  morning folks
<JonathanD> hey
<JonathanD> yeah it is.
<InHisName> just noticed, JonathanD
<JonathanD> I walked to wawa.
<waltman> They've already reached a decision in the big Apple v Samsung case. Verdict should be announced shortly.
<andrew> Do I expect anything to change? Nope.
<andrew> Speaking of phones and whatnot, tomorrow might be the day I finally put a custom rom on my Galaxy Nexus because vzw can't get around to releasing an update.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-08-25
<waltman> One thing that confuses me about this case. If I run android on a samsung phone, does it look different than android on, say, a verizon or at&t phone?
<waltman> make that htc or motorolla.
<waltman> e.g. did samsung actually go in and change the default android icons to make them look more like osx?
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning.
<andrew> morninfernoon
<rmg51> Afternoon
<ChinnoDog> tea time
<waltman> mmm, tea
<rmg51> dinner time
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-08-26
<waltman> nom nom
<InHisName> evening folks
<andrew> Welcome to #timeoftheday
<ChinnoDog> Howdy Doody time
<wickedpz> Hello
<andrew> hi wickedpz
<wickedpz> Whatsup?
<waltman> Late night snack time.
<wickedpz> I'm in Israel, its 6:15am and I've got a flight to catch in 2 hours to Beijing.
<waltman> Weird, since it's still Saturday :)
<wickedpz> Its sunday here.
<wickedpz> And regardless there are flights on Saturday here as well.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey
<rmg51> o/
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all!
<TheLordOfTime> you shouldnt say bacon when i'm about to get sunday brunch...
<TheLordOfTime> because now i want bacon :/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-08-19
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> slept in a litt
<JonathanD> le
<JonathanD> kids kept getting up last night.
<rmg51> just in time for me to sign out and go to work :-D
<rmg51> bye
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<ChinnoDog> mmm, bacon
<ChinnoDog> My Internet at home broke. :-(
<jedijf> move
<ChinnoDog> That seems a little extreme
<ChinnoDog> It was working fine this morning then cable modem lost connection and it won't come back
<CaptKyle> Have you tried turning it off and back on again
<square-r00t> heh
<square-r00t> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn2FB1P_Mn8
<square-r00t> so true
<ChinnoDog> CaptKyle: Of course I did. :-p
<ChinnoDog> The cable modem can't find a downlink signal
<CaptKyle> Hmm.. well turn it off.
<CaptKyle> Trust me, you need to to do this next part.
<CaptKyle> OK.... now turn it on again.
<MutantTurkey> learn how to use aircrack NG
<MutantTurkey> it's a great tool to uh, uh audit your wirelss security
<square-r00t> o haha ur so ereet
<MutantTurkey> you can also use it to help 'audit' your neighbors connection
<MutantTurkey> i found just asking my neighbor for his password also worked
<CaptKyle> I found my neighbors password was the SSID.
<CaptKyle> because he forgot it. and I guessed,
<square-r00t> i should probably point out that condoning illegal activity in this channel is a violation of the ubuntu CoC...
<square-r00t> now, asking them for access and them giving you the password is legal. :)
<pleia2> this channel is also logged in public
<MutantTurkey> square-r00t: yes mastur
<adom> i might have mentioned this before, but im into customizing interfaces. i really enjoy it. everything from irssi, to my screen session, to my linux desktop, to WoW addons.
<adom> anyone willing to post a screenshot of their irssi and/or screen/tmux interface?
<pleia2> http://princessleia.com/irssietc.php has some of mine (scroll down to "Themes")
<adom> nice. simple. minimal.
<adom> not a fan of the font, but to each his own and all
<JonathanD> I think sheep v .02 should be built in to irssi, personally.
<adom> JonathanD: what's that about now?
<pleia2> adom: that's just the terminal I was using at one point in time ;) nothing to do with the theme
<JonathanD> adom: it's on pleia2's list there
<pleia2> also s/his/her ;P
<adom> ahh
<JonathanD> "A sheep bot script. It responds in channel or private message when someone says or /actions a line with one of the following: "bah" "baah" "baaah" etc, or sheep, by saying "baah""
<adom> nice
 * CaptKyle bah
<pleia2> sheep++
<adom> bah
<adom> :(
<JonathanD> baaah
<JonathanD> apparently pleia2 does not have it loaded ;)
<pleia2> my favorite script is ur.pl http://princessleia.com/modular_r2d2.php
<adom> i see that r2d2 script you wrote. what's it do?
<pleia2> I went through a grammar phase
<pleia2> adom: click on the link, it's quite descriptive :)
<JonathanD> pleia2: can it handle r u there as well?
<pleia2> JonathanD: no
<pleia2> just ur
<JonathanD> feature request!
<pleia2> what would "r u" respond with facts about? Ur is funny :)
<JonathanD> good point.
<JonathanD> pleia2: ooh
<JonathanD> facts about ruthenium
<pleia2> lol
<JonathanD> "Most ruthenium is used for wear-resistant electrical contacts and the production of thick-film resistors."
<adom> nice
<adom> ur
<adom> :(
<adom> where's it running? gimme a chan to join.
<pleia2> I am not a bot, so I don't load these things
<pleia2> not on freenode, it's a private channel
<adom> you can load scripts that run while you're using tho
<JonathanD> adom: the codes right there, though ;)
<adom> i see it, but i want to try it in a chan
<adom> because fun
<adom> and internet
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-08-20
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Internet is back. Someone unplugged me from the coax patch panel in my building.
<ubuntu-us-de> Is anyone from Delaware interested in joining the Ubuntu Delaware LoCo Team?
<jedijf> or anyone in pa willing to help start a LoCo team in Delaware
<adom> jedijf: did you move to Delaware?
<jedijf> adom: no, de is starting a LoCo
<jedijf> and we have, in the past, and probably currently have delaware people that didn't have their own loco experience
<square-r00t> LUGoDE might be a good place to ask- http://www.lug.udel.edu/dokuwiki/doku.php ...#bsidesDE might (*might*) be a good place to ask as well; i'd imagine some of those guys use ubuntu
<ubuntu-us-de> Thanks square-r00t
<jedijf> bsides would be a good thing to attend
<square-r00t> +1
<square-r00t> especially if my CFP gets accepted. ^_^
<ubuntu-us-de> What's a CFP?
<square-r00t> Call For Papers
<square-r00t> basically a submission to get a talk in
<ubuntu-us-de> Oh
<TheLordOfTime> ubuntu-us-de, if i were a lot further to the east of PA, I would consider helping out but I"m always western PA or central PA :/
<TheLordOfTime> at least, help out getting you started
<TheLordOfTime> and also have a lot more PA LoCo interaction with myself :P
<ubuntu-us-de> TheLordOfTime: Are you interested in helping out via email or IRC?
<TheLordOfTime> maybe, to some extent, but I'm very rarely on IRC except for maybe 5 hours a day now, and email is dependent on my mail servers working
<TheLordOfTime> (which they aren't)
<ubuntu-us-de> I see.
<ubuntu-us-de> What about through the forum?
<TheLordOfTime> the forum as in ubuntuforums?
<TheLordOfTime> or some other forum
<TheLordOfTime> ("the forum" can mean a dozen different forums :P)
<TheLordOfTime> ... blah stupid computer
 * TheLordOfTime kicks the computer across the room
<TheLordOfTime> stupid netbook...
<TheLordOfTime> finally died... after 4 and a half years... :/
<ubuntu-us-de> Haha
<ubuntu-us-de> I meant the Ubuntu Forums
<TheLordOfTime> ubuntu-us-de, depends on what you need help with on the forum, because i can still access that and maybe help out now and then
<TheLordOfTime> but... right now i have a lot higher priorities than helping out a LoCo today... such as finding another job :/
<ubuntu-us-de> Ahhh I see
<TheLordOfTime> for me right now:  job search and income > LoCo volunteering
<ubuntu-us-de> I understand
<jedijf> that was helpful
<MutantTurkey> de....
<MutantTurkey> delawater huh
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-08-21
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> Morning
<CaptKyle> Morning
<jedijf> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<MutantTurkey> mornin all
<ChinnoDog> gobble gobble
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-08-22
<InHisName> Morning
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all!
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> Morning (again)
<JonathanD> Morning InHisName
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<adom> HP Proliant servers are clearly the best. kick the shit out of SuperMicro and IBM imo.
<MutantTurkey> adom: please follow the code of conduct </s>
<adom> MutantTurkey: ookkaaaayyy.... what am I being repremanded for? j/w. Curse word?
<MutantTurkey> stop cursing you ass!
<MutantTurkey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujxDA9VsQG4
<MutantTurkey> relevant
 * adom feels dum.
<ChinnoDog> Put a quarter in the swear jar
<adom> ill just put a fucking shitty ass dollar in.
<pleia2> not funny
<TheLordOfTime> pleia2++ for op action :P
<TheLordOfTime> and apparently people just don't know how to follow the code of conduct.
<pleia2> or think it's a joke when we ask them to
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<TheLordOfTime> although...
<TheLordOfTime> *checks his logs*
<cyberanger> guess I missed an intresting moment
<CaptKyle> Well, the person that reprimanded them did curse a few minutes later about the situation
<TheLordOfTime> i think i saw that guy somewhere before...
<TheLordOfTime> pleia2, ^
<TheLordOfTime> in some other channel...
<TheLordOfTime> bleh my logs must be incomplete :/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-08-23
<ProfessorKaos64> weird question, is there a way to hide the HTTP address information at the bottom of the screen of Netflix-Desktop or Pipelight?
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
 * adom waves to everyone.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-08-24
<InHisName> Morning
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi
<ChinnoDog> Morning
<InHisName> Afternoon
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-08-25
<rmg51> Morning
<jackson> moin
<JonathanD> Morning.
<ProfessorKaos64> has anyone done the LPIC-1 exam?
<TheLordOfTime> ProfessorKaos64, no, but i'm planning on taking it soon assuming i can get money to take the tests.
<ProfessorKaos64> I already have a mountain of CC debt lol
<ProfessorKaos64> I just am trying to figure out if I should take the 2 exams at the same time or 1 then schedule the next
<ProfessorKaos64> I may just take the frist then schedule the second
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-08-18
<InHisName> Me 2
<InHisName> I gave up and bought a B+, rather than wait for Fosscon15
<InHisName> good morning
<InHisName> oh, wait !      ----> Gooood MONDAY morning
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> found a list of dongles supported in RPi.  Most not findable or not cheap.   Settled on IOGear GBU521, found  2nd best price at of all places, Walmart. Ordered for delivery to store for free.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
 * ChinnoDog yawns
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-08-19
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<MutantTurkey> whats up?
<MutantTurkey> i dunno, ham license
<MutantTurkey> i got my drivers license though!
<ChinnoDog> Get ham license so you can mount a big ugly antenna on your car.
 * ChinnoDog crosses his fingers he has not bricked his router
<ChinnoDog> I flashed it but no DHCP or telnet :/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-08-20
<rmg51> Morning
<jedijf> InHisName: http://ntrweb.org/job-openings-at-ntr/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> Prentice Hall has just released the 8th Ed. of "[The Official Ubuntu
<lazyPower> Book](http://www.informit.com/store/official-ubuntu-book-9780133905397)",
<lazyPower> authored by Matthew Helmke and Elizabeth K. Joseph with José Antonio
<lazyPower> Rey, Philip Ballew and Benjamin Mako Hill.
<pleia2> that's my baby \o/
<lazyPower> we get a free copy of the book as members of a LOCO
<lazyPower> wewt!
<lazyPower> oh wait - the LOCO gets one :D
<lazyPower> pleia2: congrats on being published!
<pleia2> thank you :)
<pleia2> and yeah, the team gets the book, fight to death over it
<lazyPower> I'll fetch an ebook copy of it thnx :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-08-21
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
 * ChinnoDog yawns loudly
<InHisName> thanks for the tip, jedijf !   Interview Monday
<jedijf> InHisName: good luck! I think it's a good fit for both.
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: you're so loud that no-one spoke at all for 4+ hours.
<InHisName> thanks
<InHisName> My PI arrived.
<ChinnoDog> mmm, pi
<InHisName> Raspberry pie tastes real good.
<InHisName> Arraggghhh !   4 unopened keyboards and ALL are PS/2, none USB
 * InHisName wonders about those USB to PS/2 like adapters lying around.  Would they work on random keyboard.....
<InHisName> 4 adapters and all are backwards
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-08-22
 * InHisName wonders if ChinnoDog is yawning again loudly
<rmg51> Morning
<ChinnoDog> Yes. And brewing tea.
<teddy-dbear> late morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> I finished setup of DD-WRT on my router yesterday. I missed having a full featured router.
<ChinnoDog> My old router also supports DD-WRT now so I have a router to take on trips now. :D
<pleia2> woo travel router
<ChinnoDog> More internets for all.
<jedijf> Ubuntu NJ LoCo team leader needed. PM Joe_CoT if interested.
<InHisName> I need to borrow a USB keyboard and USB mouse,   OR  USB to ps/2 keyboard & mouse adapter from anyone near Warminster for 5 days.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-08-23
<rmg51> got one
<InHisName> rmg51: you're near Warminster ?
<rmg51> InHisName: Cheltenham
<InHisName> I'd like to borrow it.  Is it an adapter for PS/2 keyboard and mouse that you have ?  I might be able to come by mid after 11 or so.
<rmg51> PS/2 into computer
<rmg51> I should be home around 12P.M.
<InHisName> Will it mate to Raspberry PI ?   It has USB connections ?   I have several PS/2 Keyboards and Mice  BUT no usb versions NOR adapter (USB to PS/2 keyb & mouse)
<jedijf> micro center has inland products like $5 each
<jedijf> usb kb mice
<jedijf> or ps2 - easy to have spares
<jedijf> and those darn connectors.....have but where......lol
<jedijf> always come across them when i don't need them.......
<InHisName> I got like 3-4 keyboards and 2 mice all PS/2, none are USB
<InHisName> PI is USB only inputs
<InHisName> I ordered a  keyb/mouse adapter to USB but its not to arrive until Wed.   I want to get PI up sooner if possible.
<rmg51> my adapter wont help then
<InHisName> Hmmm will the PI work ok with the adapter and PS/2 stuff plugged in or are there drivers needed ?
<InHisName> You have a USB keyb/mouse to PS2 adapter (computer) ?
<rmg51> the adapter I have is for usb keyboard/mouse to non-usb computer
<InHisName> I have 4 of those
<InHisName> Ooops, I do have a USB mouse, but no keyboard.   Mouse wasn't in storage but in use.
<jedijf> InHisName: ssh is installed by default - ssh in - install x11vnc - vnc in - don't need kb and mouse - actually i think its waste -
<jedijf> InHisName: may have to ssh in - do raspi-config to automagically launch desktop so vnc will work
<InHisName> NO SD card.   I assume I build my own up.  Also want to have wifi dongle supported and route from USB dongle to wifi to make hot spot.  Doubt if it is all automatically set up that way.
<InHisName> I have an empty SD card to use.
<InHisName> So, oooo, I can make up an SD card on my linux box and it will boot up on PI with ssh already running ?  How to know what IP to request for ssh into it ?    Link to instructions to build the SD card that boots PI,  I have several that tweek what was there for more effects.
<InHisName> See above ,  jedijf, or rmg51
<rmg51> I see, but can't help you
<rmg51> I don't have a PI
<InHisName> I found some to browse thru
<JonathanD> z
<InHisName> Oh my ! there are so MANY os'es to choose from for the PI.  Any recommendations ?  debian or maybe  The Arch flavor ?   They were at the FOSSCON saying it was a good choice.  Or something else ?
<InHisName> Oh good grief ! there's a Plan9 for the PI.
<InHisName> Moebius   seems interesting and can fit in as small as 1GB card.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-08-24
<InHisName> anyone awake at this time ?
<InHisName> I connected up a phone with card slot. Try to use as card reader/writer.
<InHisName> dd bs=1M if=moebius-1.1.1.img of=mtp://[usb:002,006]/131074
<InHisName> dd: opening ‘mtp://[usb:002,006]/131074’: No such file or directory
<InHisName> Properties of 'card' show as mtp://[usb:002,006]/131074     where most mounts show as /dev/bla/bla
<InHisName> I tried doing a 'sudo find / -name card'  but it did not find it
<InHisName> I have found  mtp=media transfer protocol
<jedijf> InHisName: use raspbian - many guides - ip via nmap or router - ssh in
<InHisName> My multi card reader wont read 4GB or larger micro SD.   Trying to use a phone as a card reader/writer ??
<InHisName> I have three 2GB ones but not finding where they are plugged into, yet.
<SamuraiAlba> Good morning, all!
<InHisName> bye samurai alba
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-08-17
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-08-18
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-08-19
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Howdy rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<WorkingTurkey> waltman: so what is new in perl 5
<waltman> WorkingTurkey: You're going to have to come to my talk!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-08-20
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-08-21
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-08-22
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-08-22
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<pleia2> jedijf: is there a picture of the Ubuntu booth around somewhere? I didn't manage to get a picture of it, because apparently I had a very busy day and forgot
<rmg51> pleia2: why are you asking jedijf?
<rmg51> you should be asking me
<rmg51> I have 2
<pleia2> rmg51: oh, wonderful!
<rmg51> one for each end of the table
<pleia2> rmg51: jedijf tweets things and takes pictures!
<pleia2> but I'm glad you have some, posted somewhere, or can you email?
<rmg51> not of anything important like Teddy or Stitch
<pleia2> haha
<rmg51> email
<pleia2> thanks, can lyz@ubuntu.com or whatever
<rmg51> no social media accounts
 * pleia2 nods
<rmg51> pleia2: on the way
<pleia2> rmg51: got it, thanks :) these are great
<pleia2> woo teddy-dbear and stitch!
<rmg51> and Bob with minions
<pleia2> hehe, yeah
<pleia2> what's with the minions anyway? I forgot to ask
<rmg51> you don't like minions?
<rmg51> who else is going to do Teddy dirty work?
<pleia2> haha, works for me
<teddy-dbear> someone has to keep me company now the Stitch is on the other side of the country
 * pleia2 nods
<rmg51> the pictures came out good for a flip phone ;-)
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> rmg51: http://princessleia.com/journal/2016/08/ubuntu-in-philadelphia/
<pleia2> oh zee blog
<pleia2> s/oh/on
<rmg51> nice
<rmg51> I'll read the whole thing later
 * pleia2 nods
<jedijf> pleia2: some things never change. I took *no* pictures. Events are always too crazy; some more than others.....
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-08-23
<pleia2> jedijf: yeah, I don't know what I was thinking ;)
<pleia2> probably saw your retweets of things with pictures and made the asscoiation
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-08-24
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<princedimond> (jedijf): radio has been dead in the morning where u been man? :P
<jedijf> princedimond: i'm a half hour later in the Summer! Sleep in until 5am, so I hit radio at 6 - you're probably done by then. September is right around corner, I'll be on the air 5:30'ish
<princedimond> sweet thats the time i have been getting out of work lately
<princedimond> although i have been up somewhat later the last few days ... if im up past 6 ill try to hit u on kzed?
<jedijf> princedimond: i scan, been stopping at philmont 147.030 some commuters are chatting it up. I scan and just stop when I hear talk. Then sandbag....My pineapple came in yesterday
<jedijf> princedimond: 3x Ralink USB WiFi RT5370 - Ralink USB WiFi RT5370 for $9.99 each
<jedijf> 1x 16dBi Yagi Antenna - Yagi for $19.99 each
<jedijf> 1x WiFi Pineapple - TETRA Tactical for $249.99 each
<princedimond> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<princedimond> yeah i want wifi pinapple
<princedimond> ive been putting openwrt on all my routers lol
<princedimond> just redid a network over the weekend... with 2 routers one being a repeater for a 3 story home where the modem is in the basement and didnt want to run wires so its a wireless repeater :)
<jedijf> yeah i'm in the shack on the third leg
<jedijf> modem and router in living room -->wired to hacking den--->wireless to shack at back of yard (and wired ghetto directly to Fusion node) **too lazy to grab another ethernet cable LOL
<princedimond> LOL hilarious
<princedimond> ive got tons laying around haha
<princedimond> i have a router set up as a wireless repeater hooked into my desktop as a lazy mans wireless card LOL
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-08-25
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> o/
<peaches> hola
<teddy-dbear> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-08-26
<ChinnoDog>  hi peaches
<peaches> hi ChinnoDog
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> o/
<ChinnoDog> peaches: You are from PA?
<peaches> aye
<JonathanD> 251
<ChinnoDog> peaches: Which part?
<peaches> all the parts
<peaches> bbl o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-08-27
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<peaches> top o the evening
<teddy-dbear> hi peaches
<peaches> hi teddy-dbear, whos yous?
<teddy-dbear> just me, every ones favorite teddy bear
<teddy-dbear> must be dinner time
<teddy-dbear> I hear a chocolate bar call to me :-D
<teddy-dbear> it is a chocolate bar
<teddy-dbear> a white chocolate bar
<teddy-dbear> got to go
<peaches> is it dark chocolate?
<peaches> have fun!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-08-28
<ChinnoDog> hallo
<swift110-phone> hey all
<jthan> \o
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<peaches> o_- morning teddy-dbear
<peaches> -_o
<teddy-dbear> o/
<peaches> o_-
<teddy-dbear> \o/
<ChinnoDog> hi peeps
<ChinnoDog> Long time no release party.
<teddy-dbear> long time no activity
<jthan> long time no Ubuntu
<ChinnoDog> :-(
<teddy-dbear> dang Windoze loser :P
<jthan> Nah. Not that either.
<teddy-dbear> Mac?
<jthan> Arch Linux
<teddy-dbear> or are you still stuck on Gentoo?
<teddy-dbear> opps
<jthan> Gentoo is great, too!
<jthan> and sometimes PCLinuxOS
<teddy-dbear> I'll stay in the Ubuntu family
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-08-21
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-08-22
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<JonathanD> Morning.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-08-23
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-08-24
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-08-25
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-08-26
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-08-27
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<dzho> howdy teddy-dbear
<dzho> sorry I'm a little late to the wake up greetings
<dzho> OTOH I'm not sorry that I was sleeping at 6am :-)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-08-19
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-08-20
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-08-21
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-08-22
* barjavel.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-pa to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Pennsylvania Local Community Team! http://www.ubuntupennsylvania.org | Meetings are 1st and 3rd Thurs night at 8:30pm Eastern | This channel is logged, please keep topic and language in this channel family-friendly, and observe the Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-08-23
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-08-24
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-08-25
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
